# New Doe and bucks to breed my girls too



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup bought a new doe :hammer:

Her name is Noah's Acre Lola  
[attachment=4:1zdf2a75]Copy of Lola and bucks 001.jpg[/attachment:1zdf2a75]

She is a breeders term sale which means they get a doe back --- but thats ok with me, I just want her for showing and milk (alergic to cows milk :sigh: )

She is a petite thing compared to my Sweet Pea but her lines grow slow and mature slow but Sweet Pea is just more like a standard dairy goat in structure and all. Anyway back to Lola.

[attachment=3:1zdf2a75]Copy of Lola and bucks 002.jpg[/attachment:1zdf2a75]
She is 2 1/2 and kidded twice (single and then twins).

She will be bred to Luther (polled) --- who I also plan to breed Angie too
He is extremely shy -- at the show where he won he was shaking beside Lexie it was so funny! He was trying to hide behind her. So he wasnt to keen on me being in the pen, poor fellow
[attachment=1:1zdf2a75]Copy of Lola and bucks 004.jpg[/attachment:1zdf2a75]
[attachment=0:1zdf2a75]Copy of Lola and bucks 005.jpg[/attachment:1zdf2a75]

Here is Vice who I would LOVE to breed Sweet Pea to (she is trying to sell him so pray he is still there in December!) he is long which is what I really love. I hated the thought of loosing the length that Sweet Pea has, it is basically what sets her apart from all other nigerians I have seen at the shows. It moved her up from 4th to 3rd place (the judge said so). The lady said his kids this year were hocky -- not exactly sure what that ment --- but seem to be growing out of it :shrug: The colors of his kids WOW so stunning. So yah I want to breed Sweet Pea to him.
[attachment=2:1zdf2a75]Copy of Lola and bucks 003.jpg[/attachment:1zdf2a75]

OH and I think Vice is a master Champion she said. He was apraised at an 89


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! VERY pretty Nigis!! I think you did a great job in selecting them Stacey :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the only bad part ----- the farm is like an hour and 40 minutes away!  So eventhough she says i can come visit, thats a lot of gas to spend for a visit :sigh: 

THe boys werent in full rutt or they are not very smelly! I was impressed


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah, that is a bummer :? 

Is Vice Chocolate and White? It is a little hard to tell in that pic.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice goats Stacey! I love Lola, what a pretty girl! That red color is just beautiful and she has such a sweet face!!  

I'm thinking there's a couple things that "hocky" could mean. . . . first thing that came to my mind is that they were close in the hocks?? :shrug: Seems like the most likely thing. . . .

Anyways, nice goats!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

when i hear hocky i think of where their hocks turn in.. like cow hocked


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's true too. . . . good thing they were growing out of it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> at the show where he won he was shaking beside Lexie it was so funny! He was trying to hide behind her. So he wasnt to keen on me being in the pen, poor fellow


 awwww ....poor guy.........he is handsome......
It is sure a long drive.........but ...... will be all worth it..............

that doe is really nice I like her......... 



> she is trying to sell him so pray he is still there in December


 I will pray ray:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Awww! Lola is such a sweety!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey....congrats on getting Lola!! She is a very pretty color and those boys you chose are perfect! Can't wait to see your babies next year!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She said VIce is a Chamoise --- but his kids were that Togg coloring it was so cool! Some were broken with white but some were that solid color. 

She still has kids to sell unforunatly  they had quite a few this year


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oooo I am so excited!!! Angie better throw a girl! lol :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a polled one


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Omg if she did that I would be THRILLED! :leap:  :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cross all your fingers and toes and have the goats do the same :wink: :greengrin: :shades:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Lola is just beautiful!! and the bucks are awesome too, 89 is a really good scored for a nigi buck!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all are gorgeous!! Congrats on the new one!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats on the new girl!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks --- my mom isnt so thrilled :roll: oh well she will enjoy all the milk that I pay for and provide through the goats this coming year. She just doesnt look at it that way right off. She will come around :thumbup:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats what a cutie!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations Stacey!!! Very pretty new doe! Nice buck too.  Bet you're excited about spring babies too!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful doe - you really picked a looker! And the boys - WOW!!! Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, They are all very nice looking goats. Congratulations.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

So very pretty!! I love Vice too. . . I love his little face in the fence!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty Goats!! Lola is very pretty! :stars:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hee hee hee hee hee You rmom sounds like my boss's husband that dose nto see that we need more goats and ponies for our biness. He want to sell off most of the herd as we are buying more. I am waiten right now on a doe that is about to give birth. She has wonder ful babies jsut dose nto get a milk sack or any milk so her babies are always taken from her.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats on your new additions. You made some wonderful choices.I love the doe.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

All are very lovely Nigerians. I like the coloring to. I'd love a red or chamoisee LaMancha-but so far I just have cremes and browns or brown with white  . Maybe i'll get some variety in coloring this spring when kids start to arrive.


----------

